# Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround Speakers Review



## ian

http://www.techzine.com/2009/02/07/logitech-x-540-51-surround-speakers/
This review was by http://www.techzine.com/author/nevakonaza/


----------



## Schonza

Nice! Good to see a CF member doing these kind of things.  Show your knowledge!


----------



## epidemik

Thanks for the review. 

How well do they work with music. I have a friend who got some logitech surround sound speakers (dont knwo which model off the top of my head) and he only could get music to come from the front speakers. Is that the case with these as well?


----------



## Shane

your welcome 

They are honestly realy great speakers,i didnt expect them to be as good quality as they are for the price.

all speakers work listening to music,playing games,movies etc and if you switch on the "Matrix" Function in films the voice and talking comes through one dedicated speaker which would be the one that mounts above your monitor.

however i have found that in some movies,and games the metrix system doesnt work right and you dont get any voice but thats easily fixed by just turning off matrix.

still sounds great with it off


----------



## voyagerfan99

epidemik said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> How well do they work with music. I have a friend who got some logitech surround sound speakers (dont knwo which model off the top of my head) and he only could get music to come from the front speakers. Is that the case with these as well?



Get a card like the 5.1/7.1 SoundBlaster Audigy. It comes with equalizer and tuning software. It has a feature called CMSS 3D and you can choose to have sound play out of all 5 speakers. The matrix mode sucks to be frank.


----------



## mahnac

My friend got these speakers and I realy liked the little hand control module, it makes everything a lot easier.


----------



## MouSe

I have the older version of these speakers. Mine doesn't have the wired remote, I have to control everything on-speaker. Still though, I paid the same amount of money they are now today. That part sucks for y'all honestly. Other than that though, I will NEVER give things up unless they just quit working. Then I'll just buy another set LOL!!


----------



## SRcobra

Just ordered mine, should be here by tuesday 

Cheers for the review, told me just what i wanted to know.

One thing though, how long are the cables for the back speakers? cant seem to find an answer :/

Cheers

-Sach


----------



## Shane

a rough guess because i dont have a tape measure at hand,they are around 3 metres long.
not all that long if you want them each corner of the room,especialyy if you have a big room anyway 

i suppose you could buy some sort of cable extentions for it though.

where did you order your speakers from sach?


----------



## SRcobra

Amazon, i think ebuyer may have been cheaper but i forgot my password, then i forgot what my favourite film for the secret question was, haha.  

I think ill get some phono extentions from maplin, my room is fairly small, but its gonna be a tight, they'll either just make it or be just off the mark.
Its a shame logitech didn't include longer cables or an optical input, ah well :good:

-Sach


----------



## Shane

If you had choosen to get these speakers a month ago you could have got them for £39 at Comet!

They had a deal on them,but now they have gone back up to £69 

Btw thanks for the friend request :good:


----------



## lovely?

Maybe i'll pick up a set of these on newegg here in a few days, i currently have the X-230's, but i'm not really loving them any more. plenty of bass but the sound isnt as crisp as it could be.

what did you think about in game? distortion, and spacial awareness?


----------

